# DECEMBRRR.. and your opinion on it



## Rambing_Genius (Jul 23, 2015)

I've heard a variety of opinions on the month of December, which got me curious about what members of PC think. Do you enjoy the month of December? The holidays, sales, and attire? Or is it the weather and transition from autumn to winter? Or does it all make you wanna barf because of a crappy slei ride?

[HR][/HR]
*An opinion nobody asked for!*
Primarily, I generally enjoy December just for the cold chills --California is rarely ever chilly. Even then, the weather's so bipolar that it's a blessing to even catch sight of clouds rolling over the mountains. 
Since I typically have to lead group projects outside, the cold weather kicks everyone off of their asses. They work at a faster pace just to get back inside quicker. Even better, the reward of hot chocolate boosts their motivation sky-high. Same goes for horses-- the more awake they are, the faster they can run around on trails. 
Typically, it's also much easier to have a "badass" aura around you when you're wearing a trenchcoat w/ a scarf, and bringing the chills along with you as you walk.

As for the holidays, meh. Although I enjoy a house party with good food and warm atmosphere, I somewhat view a majority of the December holidays as an excuse for people to drown themselves with alchohol. It's even worse when they have access to a car. The tales of Saint Nick aren't exactly helping either. Perhaps I'm just bitter.
[HR][/HR]
Enough about what I think; I'd like to hear your opinion as well. May be as long or short as you wish!


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

I am more of a Fall person when it comes to atmosphere and attire for cooler weather. I like the ideas of generally being kinder, togetherness, showing appreciation for one another, and being thankful for what you have. I like some of the plays and movies, and that many charities do better.

I am, however, not too fond of the holidays. I do not like how capitalistic the season is now; it is so bad it consumes into the months of November and January. I loathe how thousands of spoiled teenagers take to Twitter and trash their parents for not paying out the arse for a phone or car every year. I hate how people get trampled to death, or grow violent in order to obtain a flatscreen tv. 

I do not like the overplaying of the same music way before the actual widely celebrated holiday in the West, or how there is an attitude that any attempt of more inclusion of other people and their respective holidays around the same time is a war on Christianity/Catholicism. Especially provided celebration around this time of year, and many symbols used, have long out dated these ideologies.

I also have a bit of a hard time enjoying myself when I remember there are people who either do not want to be around their families this time of year, or do not have families or even friends to go to.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I live in a place where it's "summer" all year and I rarely travel overseas so I have not had the fortune to decide what season that I prefer the most . Only in December do my place experiences the monsoon season although the weather is still a bit bipolar. When it's sunny, it's scorching, but when it rains, it pours like a gust of Tsunami. Only yesterday did we had a brand new river by the coffee shop. Floods were lapping on our feet as we drank our coffee.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@Rambing_Genius

Did you happen to notice that the prefix "Dec" means "10" and yet December is the 12th month of the year?


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Frankly I don't care that much. Not fond of too cold - although it's still rather warm this year - nor too hot. I prefer sales when it's sales when I need something. I don't mind the holiday time, doesn't make me feel depressed or excited. It's just cool there's a break, and I can enjoy the lights. Starting xmas stuff mid november makes me thoughtful though. Needing more votes?


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> @Rambing_Genius
> 
> Did you happen to notice that the prefix "Dec" means "10" and yet December is the 12th month of the year?




And Sept(ember) would be 7, Oct(ober) would be 8, and Nov(ember) 9. Must be some logic. Old times calender? I don't know, not into history.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Dana Scully said:


> And Sept(ember) would be 7, Oct(ober) would be 8, and Nov(ember) 9. Must be some logic.


They added January and February in later. 




> Originally, there were ten months in the Roman calendar, which was basically a lunar calendar. The ten months were Martius (March), Aprilis (April), Maius (May), Iunius (June), Quintilis (Fifth), Sextilis (Sixth), September (Seventh), October (Eighth), November (Ninth), December (Tenth). Those Romans were REALLY original, weren’t they? Did you notice that there was no January or February? They were added later, thus confusing the order of months and frying brains everywhere! See, the Romans thought that winter was a monthless time of year, and therefore, there were additional days in between December and March. This wasn’t very organized (for good reason), and those days were eventually split up into two months: January, named for Janus, the Roman god of tradition, beginnings, and doorways, and February, named for the purification ritual held on the day of the full moon just before March. So, because of the Romans, our months don’t add up. One final note, Quintilis and Sextilis were renamed to honor Julius Caesar’s birth (in Quintilis) and Octavian Augustus’s conquests, which occurred during Sextilis. Now, we know them as July and August.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> They added January and February in later.



Makes sense. 

New knowledge always makes me feel brain horny. Thanks for that.


----------



## Caraxor (Apr 21, 2015)

December to me feels nicer because it's the end of the year and the time where everything is slowed down to the point where you can look back and reflect on the year. It's also nice that December is generally catered to a more relaxed and celebratory throughout the month whereas the new year in January becomes hectic almost immediately. 
In my opinion, the capitalistic economy doesn't really make it all that bad as @LondonBaker put it, the economy starts splashing out its last big projects and sales too. Definitely don't appreciate the same repetitive music and movies though.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Dana Scully said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> New knowledge always makes me feel brain horny. Thanks for that.


Well, I'm a knowledge-junkie...so.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Winter is my favourate season - where I'm from the weather is wind and rain most days of the year, so I don't have much reason to appreciate summer anyway. The only difference between the seasons is a small but noticeable temperature drop in winter, and how long day time lasts of course. I really like it dark at the end of the day because I can relax a little. In summer it feels like the day will never end and its hard to sleep at night when it hardly gets dark. December is quite motivating for me for many reasons - films on tv, fashion, lights, and cold weather.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> They added January and February in later.


Nope, they added June and July


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

The rich snowbirds come migrating from the north during this time. Some are hella rude. And can't drive. And it has rained on every Christmas for the past five years. Floridian weather is unpredictable and I never know how to appropriately dress for the day.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

I like December, because I was born in December :tongue:! And in December the holidays come to us!


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Karla said:


> Nope, they added June and July


Nope, they added January and February. Check your facts. They renamed July and August for two Caesars. June was named for the Moon. July used to be Quintilis and August used to be Sextilis. 




> Originally, there were ten months in the Roman calendar, which was basically a lunar calendar. The ten months were Martius (March), Aprilis (April), Maius (May), Iunius (June), Quintilis (Fifth), Sextilis (Sixth), September (Seventh), October (Eighth), November (Ninth), December (Tenth). Those Romans were REALLY original, weren’t they? Did you notice that there was no January or February? They were added later, thus confusing the order of months and frying brains everywhere! See, the Romans thought that winter was a monthless time of year, and therefore, there were additional days in between December and March. This wasn’t very organized (for good reason), and those days were eventually split up into two months: January, named for Janus, the Roman god of tradition, beginnings, and doorways, and February, named for the purification ritual held on the day of the full moon just before March.
> 
> 
> So, because of the Romans, our months don’t add up. One final note, Quintilis and Sextilis were renamed to honor Julius Caesar’s birth (in Quintilis) and Octavian Augustus’s conquests, which occurred during Sextilis. Now, we know them as July and August.


----------



## SolusChristus (Jun 21, 2015)

For me, December is overrated. Sure, there are all the holidays, and it's technically the end of an year, time for retrospect, etc. - but you can look back at any point, and every day can be a holiday if you set your mind about it. What is really a holiday? A day off, time to honor your deity or a chance to be festive around people you enjoy spending time with? Maybe it's just a small celebration of you being still alive. I don't do that... so, it's just another month, but with social pressure on top. No thanks. However, it's part of the winter season where I am, so it's still better than summertime in my book.


----------



## Young Wise (Dec 12, 2015)

_In the depth of winter I finally learned that there was in me an invincible summer._ - Camus


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Nope, they added January and February. Check your facts. They renamed July and August for two Caesars. June was named for the Moon. July used to be Quintilis and August used to be Sextilis.


My History teacher lied to me! :-(


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Karla said:


> My History teacher lied to me! :-(



I'm sorry. I really dig your avatar. Hipster version of Anna from _Frozen_, right?


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't like how stir crazy I get from being inside the house or stuck in the building at work because I don't drive and can't go for my walks on my breaks and at lunch when it snows. However, I am a modest dresser by choice and I like that it gives me more chances to bundle up. Color-wise, I'm a 'deep winter,' and I think the palette looks best around this time of year. 

I think I'd enjoy winter more in the right setting. I don't really like where I live right now. Maybe if I was snuggled up in a relaxing atmosphere with a book and a fireplace, and a cup of hot chocolate, I'd feel a bit differently. It seems more like imprisonment now.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

I like December for the atmosphere mainly. It's happy and cozy time of the year. 
I like winter in general. It's also exciting/relieving as this year comes to an end and we get ready for the next. 
(+Plus vacation. )

It's just a happy time of year with people


----------



## Necrox (Jul 28, 2013)

December is all cold melancholy and then bittersweet sadness. Fun stuff.

BUT FUCK CHRISTMAS MUSIC.


----------

